#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Problemas com Link gvt

## Rodriguinhow

Boa noite amigos, estou iniciando esse tópico para tentar ter uma explicação do que possa está havendo, aqui no meu estado a gvt está com lentidão com whatsapp, facebook e alguns sites internacionais, gostaria de saber dos amigos se estão com o mesmo problema ou se estão sabendo de alguma situação que possa está passando a gvt, no aguardo obrigado.

----------


## rtfl

> Boa noite amigos, estou iniciando esse tópico para tentar ter uma explicação do que possa está havendo, aqui no meu estado a gvt está com lentidão com whatsapp, facebook e alguns sites internacionais, gostaria de saber dos amigos se estão com o mesmo problema ou se estão sabendo de alguma situação que possa está passando a gvt, no aguardo obrigado.


qual localidade?

----------


## Rodriguinhow

Maceió-al

----------


## ronei10

@*Rodriguinhow* vc pega gvt em qual bairro? Eu tenho link que sai do armario em frente ao gbarbosa praia e nao tenho nenhum destes peoblemas, tudo ok quanto a isso. O que aconteçe aqui eh que toda vez que chove o link cai por minutos e depois volta. Isso eh um mistério que ninguem consegue descobrir o motivo.

----------


## Rodriguinhow

esse problema é simples de resolver, basta entrar em contato comigo que lhe ensino o fim desse mistério, (82)98859-6951

----------


## rimaraujo

@*Rodriguinhow* não acredita ser mais proveitoso visto que a idéia do fórum é compartilhar as informações você postar aqui a solução?

----------

